

Julie Ann Horvath names the GitHub employees involved in harassment - tester_jay
https://twitter.com/nrrrdcore/status/459358875213238272

======
dang
This was posted yesterday and repeatedly flag-killed. We actually turned
flagging off on the post so that the discussion (such as it was) could
continue. Reposts, though, are clearly off-topic.

------
fchollet
Reading her other tweets, it appears she is making an appeal to her followers
to start a witch hunt.

------
emocakes
attention whore

------
WellDressed
hell hath no fury...

